# Black Damplifier Pro



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I am in the process of revamping the sound system in my 1997 Civic, and I wanted to address the specific problem of that annoying ringing caused by my subwoofer firing towards the trunk. Unfortunately, most options available up until recently were shiny, bling-bling, super bright silver aluminum deadening that I did not want due to the fact that my vehicles have naked trunk lids. Well that has all changed with the addition of Second Skin Audio's black Damplifier Pro, and it is a welcomed change at that!

Although my project is in progress, I have to say that Second Skin's product ranks right up there with the best of them and is easier to work with than some of the other products I have used in the past. Another plus was dealing with the Ant directly versus all the BS that I've heard from B&M store sales associates trying to do anything to make the sale of Dynamat at MSRP. If memory serves correctly, the Dynamat Extreme trunk kit would have run about TWO times the cost of the Damplifier Pro kit!

Thus far, I have started out with the minimalist approach but I am planning on performing more coverage in the future.









I went out for a quick drive after applying the Damplifier Pro and I don't notice that annoying ringing sound with just that little bit of coverage. Granted, this was just driving the car for 30 minutes or so and I didn't have time to experiment with all genres of music. Regardless, whether you believe "a little goes a long way" or "more is better", you can't go wrong for the price.

So to recap, the product is easy to work with, the price is great, and Ant provided me with excellent customer service. I'll add more as time goes by and I get more done, but for now, I'll end this by saying that Ant has a GREAT product! Two thumbs up.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Glad you like the products.

Looks good for sure!

ANT


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

+1 praise for the black DPro, great stuff! To the OP tho, if you're concerned with the cosmetics of deadening I'd suggest spraying Spectrum for a nice look. Just my 2bits.

- D


----------

